# Đừng tưởng chuyên gia makeup toàn dùng đồ xịn, họ cũng dành nhiều yêu thích cho 9 sản phẩm bình dân này



## Vũ Thu Hằng (16/4/18)

Các chuyên gia makeup là những người đã có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong ngành làm đẹp. Họ cũng là những người đã từng sử dụng qua rất nhiều sản phẩm trang điểm khác nhau và thường xuyên được các nhãn hàng gửi tặng những sản phẩm mới nhất, xịn sò nhất. Những tưởng để có được lớp makeup rạng rỡ, không tì vết các chuyên gia makeup sẽ phải dùng toàn đồ sang xịn đắt đỏ, thế nhưng không phải vậy. Điển hình như 9 sản phẩm bình dân dưới đây đã được các chuyên gia makeup hết lời khen ngợi.

*1. Lông mi giả Ardell (Khoảng 220.000VNĐ) *
Theo cô Jamie Greenberg, chuyên gia makeup đã từng làm việc với nhiều tạp chí làm đẹp lớn như Allure, Elle, Harper's Bazaar... cho biết: "Có rất nhiều sản phẩm làm đẹp bình dân mà tôi yêu thích, nhưng tôi chắc chắc không thể sống thiếu và sử dụng lông mi giả của Ardell mỗi ngày. Từ loại mảnh cho đến dày – chúng luôn có mặt trong bộ trang điểm của tôi".  



​
*2. Son môi Burt’s Bee Lip Crayon (Giá gốc: 205.000VNĐ) *
Chuyên gia makeup từng hợp tác với Dior, Fendi… - cô Molly Greenwald lại yêu thích son môi của thương hiệu Burt’s Bee: "Bạn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với các dòng son môi của Burt’s Bee. Loại yêu thích của tôi là dòng son thỏi Lip Crayon màu Sedona Sands, nó có màu hồng nhạt như những cánh hoa, cảm giác mượt mà khi thoa lên môi, son lì mà không khô, lại có khả năng bền màu".  



​
*3. Nước tẩy trang Bioderma Hydrabio H2O (Giá gốc: 250.000VNĐ/250ml) *
Chuyên gia makeup đang có hơn 22.000 người theo dõi trên Instagram – cô Andrea Tiller lại yêu thích dòng nước tẩy trang phổ biến của Bioderma: "Loại nước tẩy trang này phù hợp với cả da nhạy cảm, có nghĩa là mọi khách hàng của tôi đều có thể dùng được. Nó có thể lấy đi cả những lớp trang điểm cứng đầu, hoặc có thể dùng để làm sạch da nhẹ nhàng trước khi trang điểm". 



​
*4. Mặt nạ dưỡng da Hada Labo Ultimate Anti-Aging (Giá gốc: 85.000VNĐ)*
Chuyên gia makeup Tamah Krinsky chia sẻ cô rất yêu thích mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm chống lão hóa của Hada Labo: "Nó có mức giá phải chăng mà hiệu quả thì tuyệt vời. Bạn chỉ cần đắp nó trong 15 phút và kết quả sau đó sẽ khiến bạn phải giật mình". Cô Tamah cũng nói thêm rằng với những khách hàng chuẩn bị tham gia sự kiện thảm đỏ quan trọng, cô sẽ đắp mặt nạ này trước rồi mới trang điểm sau; ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể dùng mặt nạ này để phục hồi, làm dịu da sau những chuyến đi du lịch.



​
*5. Mặt nạ Bioré Self-Heating One Minute Mask (Giá gốc: 140.000VNĐ)  *
Đang có hơn 64.000 người theo dõi trên Instagram, chuyên gia makeup kiêm nhiếp ảnh gia Beau Nelson rất yêu thích loại mặt nạ than hoạt tính giá rẻ của Bioré: "Nó rất tốt, nhanh chóng đem lại làn da sạch sẽ, mềm mượt, hút sạch dầu nhờn và bụi bẩn trong lỗ chân lông".  



​
*6. Mascara Maybelline New York Volume (Giá gốc: 140.000VNĐ) *
Chuyên gia makeup và làm tóc Lucy Halperin chia sẻ rằng cô rất thích dòng mascara quen thuộc Maybelline New York Volume Mascara: "Đây là 1 trong những sản phẩm bình dân mà tôi yêu thích, đầu cọ có thiết kế tuyệt vời giúp làm dài và làm dày mi đáng kể".  



​
*7. Mascara L’oreal Voluminous Carbon Black (Giá gốc: 165.000VNĐ)  *
Còn theo anh Robert Sesnek, chuyên gia makeup từng hợp tác với Kendall Jenner, Rita Ota… lại yêu thích dòng masacara giá rẻ L’oreal Voluminous Carbon Black: "Tôi đã sử dụng sản phẩm này trong nhiều năm nay, hiệu quả của nó thực sự rất tuyệt vời. Loại mascara này không bao giờ bị khô hay vón cục".
Ngoài ra, Kim Kardashian cũng từng bật mí đây là loại masacara mà cô nàng vô cùng yêu thích. 

*8. Kẻ mắt Rimmel Professional Eyes Black Liquid Eyeliner (Giá gốc: 120.000VNĐ)*
Chuyên gia makeup Emma Day, người từng hợp tác với Karlie Kloss, Jennifer Lawrence chia sẻ rằng cô rất yêu thích loại kẻ mắt giá rẻ này của Rimmel, cô nói: "Nó có đầu chổi rất mảnh mà không hề bị tòe, giúp bạn dễ dàng có được đường kẻ sắc nét, màu lên rõ ràng".  



​
*9. Phấn tạo khối Chisel Cheeks Contour Kit (Giá gốc: 185.000VNĐ)  *
Chuyên gia makeup có hơn 122.000 người theo dõi trên Instagram, anh Adam Burrell rất yêu thích bộ kit đánh má hồng Chisel Cheeks Contour Kit: "Theo quan điểm của tôi, Barry M là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm bình dân tốt nhất. Nhưng nếu chỉ được chọn 1 sản phẩm, tôi sẽ chọn bộ kit phấn tạo khối này. Nó có màu sắc tốt, không quá ấm cũng không quá rực rỡ, giúp bạn tạo khối cho gương mặt dễ dàng".



​
_Nguồn: Coveteur_


----------

